# Granny2.dll



## Mathter Blathte (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi, I recently got Age of Empires III (torrent), installed it, and updated it, and applied the crack. But when I tried to run it, it said "rockalldll.dll" was not found. So I got that, then it said "Granny2.dll" was not found, so I got that too, but now it says:

*Entry Point Not Found*

The procedure entry point GrannyPWNGT34332VertexType could not be located in the dynamic link library granny2.dll

I've tried everything (uninstalling, safe mode, compatibility mode, etc. etc.), looked at almost 30 sites, and checked to see if my computer can run it (it can):










Help?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

We do not provide support for pirated games.
Please read the forum rules.

Thread closed.


----------

